# How Many Chromemasters Are Out There?



## szathmarig (May 6, 2016)

I'd like to see some ChromeMaster bikes posted here please.


----------



## cds2323 (May 6, 2016)

The all chrome Roadmasters like this?


----------



## CrazyDave (May 7, 2016)

Saw pictures of one recently a guy had he was willing to sell, amazing bike and equally amazing price on it...


----------



## fordmike65 (May 7, 2016)

Never knew they made them, but a buddy has a ladies version


----------



## fordmike65 (May 7, 2016)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1937-cwc-chrome-master.61321/


----------



## slick (May 7, 2016)

I know of 4 including the one above that Mike posted. I bought Karla a girls one. I think its a 1936. Has the horn on the back of the fork. I don't think i have a photo of it on my phone but will post one. Ill also post pictures of the other ones when i locate the photos.


----------



## CrazyDave (May 7, 2016)

What does anyone think is a fair price for a nice original boys chrome one?  I have a line on one that I can't shake from my mind....


----------



## Robertriley (May 7, 2016)

Bri In RI had a nice one a while back that he sold.  Reach out to him and see what he sold his for.


----------



## szathmarig (May 7, 2016)

Has anybody seen a tall tank ChromeMaster?


----------



## szathmarig (May 7, 2016)

Here's a girl's ChromeMaster http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/ladies-chrome-roadmaster.64931/


----------



## szathmarig (May 7, 2016)

Here's a boys ChromeMaster http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/road-master-chrome-master-new-pics-and-new-price.63853/


----------



## rustjunkie (May 7, 2016)

The fenders are one of the difficult things about these 1937-1938 bikes: deep peaked chrome plated.


----------



## szathmarig (May 7, 2016)

Here's another one a postwar boys ChromeMaster http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1949-50-chrome-3-gill-roadmaster.7299/#post-33587


----------



## slick (May 7, 2016)

szathmarig said:


> Here's a girl's ChromeMaster http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/ladies-chrome-roadmaster.64931/




This one is in my possession. Bought it for Karla. Its a really great bike and i honestly think its the only girls version in existence. I added an original chrome front loader light since it had the holes for one on the fender. Wish it had a chrome tank. 

Does anyone have an original sales brochure for these? Where were they sold? Special order only or a promotional deal?


----------



## szathmarig (May 8, 2016)

Does Carla's bike have a letter C (stands for chrome) followed by a number (which I think is the production number) next to the serial number?
Just like on this bike?


----------



## slick (May 9, 2016)

szathmarig said:


> Does Carla's bike have a letter C (stands for chrome) followed by a number (which I think is the production number) next to the serial number?
> Just like on this bike?View attachment 314898View attachment 314899




Ill have to dig it out and get back to you. Its in her 28 girls bike lineup in almost the middle of course. Lol


----------



## kzoflyer (May 10, 2016)

I like the all chrome idea. I'd love to see one in person.


----------



## szathmarig (Nov 26, 2016)

Please post your ChromeMaster here with serial No.


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 26, 2016)

I saw a girl/boy set in a collection last night. Sorry, no pics.

Chad


----------



## szathmarig (Nov 26, 2016)

What model was the boys? Was it a tankless double bar rainbow frame?


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 26, 2016)

szathmarig said:


> What model was the boys? Was it a tankless double bar rainbow frame?




It wasn't a parallel bar. It was like the frame you posted. No tank.

Chad


----------



## szathmarig (Nov 26, 2016)

I would love to see it.


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 6, 2020)

saladshooter said:


> It wasn't a parallel bar. It was like the frame you posted. No tank.
> 
> Chad





It was actually a 3 gill frame.


----------



## catfish (Jul 6, 2020)

How many have the head badge that says "Chrome Master" ?????


----------



## szathmarig (Jul 6, 2020)

Is there such a thing a Chromemaster head badge? I've never seen one.


----------



## catfish (Jul 6, 2020)

szathmarig said:


> Is there such a thing a Chromemaster head badge? I've never seen one.




Yes there is.


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 6, 2020)

How much you want for it Ed?


catfish said:


> Yes there is.


----------



## szathmarig (Jul 6, 2020)

Do you have one Ed? I'd like to see it.


----------



## mrg (Jul 6, 2020)

catfish said:


> Yes there is.




Pics please!


----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 10, 2020)

catfish said:


> How many have the head badge that says "Chrome Master" ?????



None of those...……..


----------

